#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Πρόστιμα σε ενεργειακούς επιθεωρητές

## Xάρης

"Πρόστιμα σε έντεκα ιδιώτες Ενεργειακούς Επιθεωρητές επέβαλε η Ειδική Υπηρεσία Επιθεωρητών Ενέργειας (ΕΥΕΠΕΝ), μετά από επιτόπιους ελέγχους σε κτίρια, για τα οποία έχουν εκδοθεί Πιστοποιητικά Ενεργειακής Απόδοσης (ΠΕΑ).

Οι έλεγχοι πραγματοποιήθηκαν στο διάστημα από 15 έως 19 Απριλίου 2013, στη Θεσσαλονίκη, τα Νέα Μουδανιά Χαλκιδικής, το Πολύκαστρο Κιλκίς και τη Μεθώνη Πιερίας όπου και διαπιστώθηκε παραβατική συμπεριφορά έντεκα ιδιωτών Ενεργειακών Επιθεωρητών, οι οποίοι είτε *παραβίασαν ασυμβίβαστα ή/και ανέγραφαν ανακριβή ενεργειακά στοιχεία στα ΠΕΑ*, με αποτέλεσμα να εμφανίζεται σημαντικά αλλοιωμένη η ενεργειακή κατανάλωση των επιθεωρούμενων κτιρίων.

Στους παραβάτες έχουν επιβληθεί κυρώσεις, που κυμαίνονται από *πρόστιμο ύψους 500 ευρώ έως αφαίρεση της δυνατότητας διενέργειας ενεργειακών επιθεωρήσεων για ένα έτος σε συνδυασμό με χρηματικό πρόστιμο έως 2.000 ευρώ.*"

*Πηγή:* Ενημερωτικό Δελτίο ΤΕΕ

----------

